
UK internet and phone provider TalkTalk hit by significant cyber attack - tooba
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/22/talktalk-customer-data-hackers-website-credit-card-details-attack
======
merah
Incident statement:
[http://help2.talktalk.co.uk/oct22incident](http://help2.talktalk.co.uk/oct22incident)

